# NYC Makeup Show Haul



## devin (May 21, 2010)

Hello my fellow Specktraettes! It has been a long time! I went to NYC this past weekend and got back Wednesday. The Makeup Show was great and I talked to really nice people. I have been on a serious mission since returning. Here are some of the goodies I purchased at the show. I also bought Crystal Wright's book, which is extremely helpful if you are interested in being a hairstylist, makeup artist, or stylist. It is a must have!







All the goods!






Make Up For Ever shadows
88, 136, 67, 97, 99
158, 161, 142, 71, 10






18(It is orange but didn't photograph that way), 33, 159(This is a cobalt blue, but photographed like a sky blue), 168






MUFE HD blush
10, 11, 1






MUFE Aqua cream colors and Pure pigments






MUFE Pure Pigments on left, top to bottom
8-red, 12-orange, 4-pink

Aqua cream colors
10-orange, 8-red
28707-pink, 20-blue






MUFE Aqua cream colors and pure pigments






MUFE HD blushes






MUFE shadows






MUFE shadows






Inglot shadows and pigments







Inglot: I am so regretting not getting more shadows from this company! They are amazing, and the prices are so reasonable!

51-bright orange, but photographed red, 71-purple, 70-blue, 58-green






Inglot
Pure Pigment: 88
Body Sparkles: 66












OCC
Lip Tars: Petty Beige, Conquest






MAC from left to right:
Chromagraphic concealer pencils- nc15/nw20, nc42/nw35
Lip pencils-naked, boldy bare


----------



## phatkat (May 21, 2010)

Wow !! Great haul. Love all the beautiful colors!!


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (May 21, 2010)

nice haul!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 21, 2010)

Nice haul! I love MUFE shadows... All your stuff looks awesome swatched!


----------



## User38 (May 21, 2010)

Impressive haul!


----------



## durellsgrl (May 22, 2010)

Beautiful. The MUFE stuff looks soo good i could eat it.


----------



## missboss82 (May 22, 2010)

Wow, great haul.


----------



## keeks87 (May 22, 2010)

great haul! The more swatches i see of MUFE eye shadows the more I want them!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 22, 2010)

Great haul, Awesome color choices!!! I'm definitely going to the next MakeUp Show in NYC!


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (May 22, 2010)

Oooh great stuff   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going to New York on Tuesday and I can't wait to visit the Inglot store


----------



## LeeleeBell (May 22, 2010)

oooh great haul! What did you think of the aqua cream shadows?


----------



## devin (May 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LeeleeBell* 

 
_oooh great haul! What did you think of the aqua cream shadows?_

 

Thanks ladies!

LeeleeBell I love them!! They are super pigmented and last for hours! You can use them on eyes, cheeks and lips. I will be getting more!


----------



## vintageroses (May 22, 2010)

awesomeee!


----------



## LeeleeBell (May 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_Thanks ladies!

LeeleeBell I love them!! They are super pigmented and last for hours! You can use them on eyes, cheeks and lips. I will be getting more!_

 


*eek*!! So excited. I already ordered 3 via sephora.com and will probably getting 3 more too.


----------



## gemmel06 (May 23, 2010)

Very nice haul


----------



## devin (May 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LeeleeBell* 

 
_*eek*!! So excited. I already ordered 3 via sephora.com and will probably getting 3 more too._

 
Yes! Once you see the payoff and feel the texture it will be love!!

Thanks gemmel06!


----------



## foxxylatina07 (May 24, 2010)

Those colors are wicked. Enjoy them. I love your haul.


----------



## rutiene (May 24, 2010)

-sighs- MUFE makes the prettiest colors! Really great haul, love it!


----------



## kenoki (May 24, 2010)

beautiful!


----------



## Singmeanything (May 24, 2010)

Whoa those pigment colors are VIVID! Amazing!!


----------



## devin (May 25, 2010)

Thanks again!! Yes the colors in the MUFE aqua creams and pure pigments are insane!! I am planning a look for them!


----------



## Senoj (May 26, 2010)

Nice haul! You got all the brands that I wanna try.


----------



## Gonzajuju (May 26, 2010)

Great haul! Love all the colors!


----------



## dmcgeo (May 26, 2010)

Great haul! Wanting to try those blushes!


----------



## devin (May 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Senoj* 

 
_Nice haul! You got all the brands that I wanna try._

 
Thanks Senoj! I absolutely love MUFE, if you can't already tell!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The OCC lip tars are some of my favorite! They are just so pigmented and long lasting, like liquid lipstick! I think I have found a new love with Inglot!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gonzajuju* 

 
_Great haul! Love all the colors!_

 
Thanks Gonzajuju! Yes I love bold, bright colors! Orange is one of my favorites.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dmcgeo* 

 
_Great haul! Wanting to try those blushes!_

 
Thank you dmcgeo! The blushes are beautiful and super pigmented! When I say you only need a pin point size, that is all you need!


----------



## munchkin86 (May 30, 2010)

The HD blushes look really nice!


----------



## Susanne (May 30, 2010)

Enjoy your awesome haul!


----------



## WhippedCrm (May 30, 2010)

Im so jealous! i really wanted to go ~ Love your choices!


----------



## pbj (May 30, 2010)

Nice! I love all of the colors!


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 2, 2010)

gorgeous!


----------

